# eCryptfs so slow

## Cr0t

I wanted to use ecryptfs, but at this point I might not use it since it is slow. The file I am moving is a 2.3GB log file. The file is being moved from sda to sdb. Both disks are sitting on an individual SAN drive.

If I move the file to the non encrypted folder...

```
real    2m28.273s

user    0m0.368s

sys     0m43.775s
```

If I move the file to the encrypted folder...

```
real    5m38.051s

user    0m0.517s

sys     2m7.909s
```

----------

## avx

Yeah, umh, more info? Ie, what CPU(s) are involved, cipher, ...?

----------

## Cr0t

 *avx wrote:*   

> Yeah, umh, more info? Ie, what CPU(s) are involved, cipher, ...?

 Xeon E5630

6GB RAM

/home/username /home/username ecryptfs rw,ecryptfs_sig=2bf62301a9351337,ecryptfs_cipher=aes,ecryptfs_key_bytes=24,ecryptfs_fnek_sig=2bf62301a9351337,ecryptfs_unlink_sigs,ecryptfs_passthrough=no,ecryptfs_enable_filename_crypto=yes 0 0

----------

## avx

Have you done the time-testing including ' && sync'? I admit, I never used ecryptfs, but with LUKS & Serpent I (only) loose upto ~20% on an i7-920, so your time really seems somewhat off :/

----------

